# Anyone using a Samsung FIT Plus USB 3.1 Flash Drive 128gb for this?



## 3cchigo (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey guys, anyone using a Samsung FIT Plus USB 3.1 Flash Drive 128gb for this? I tried it with a adapter before and it didn't recognize it. I have an old sandisk 32gb usb 2.0 drive that got recognized so its not the adapter, right? I read somewhere it needs to be fat32 so i did that but the samsung fit still didn't get recognized. Is it just this particular drive or my tivo stream is just defective?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a 64 or 128gb fit. It is 3.1. Don't know if it a a plus or not. Works just fine for me. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

